# memory



## campp (Feb 22, 2007)

do you think coyotes have a long memory?
do you think a coyote that has been called amd missed can be called again?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Can a coyote thats been called in and missed be called in again? Absolutely. Different sounds, different locations, different time.

However, a coyote that has been called in and run afoul of man in that experience becomes much much much harder to kill the second time around. The stupid ones get weeded out of the population pretty fast. There are no set rules though. You could call one in, miss him, and call him to the same hill the next day using the same call......but I wouldn't count on it.

I think their "memory" is much longer than most give them credit for.


----------



## campp (Feb 22, 2007)

i think you are right here in iowa they see a lot of humans, anyone that sees a coyote will shoot at it.
i think coyotes teach thier young not to trust some distress calls, passes from year to year. by the way is 1:45
in ndakota same as iowa ? wasn't sure there was still one in morning. ha.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

...They probably teach their young that if shot at and missed with a rifle such as a 22-250, they had better not ever respond again. However, they probably encourage their young to go ahead and respond again anytime if missed by a .204 given it's poor and inadequate terminal ballistics. :rollin:

Welcome back to another season bbj...........I lova ya man (as long as you vote Republican in November that is)

Kdog


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

kdog said:


> ...They probably teach their young that if shot at and missed with a rifle such as a 22-250, they had better not ever respond again. However, they probably encourage their young to go ahead and respond again anytime if missed by a .204 given it's poor and inadequate terminal ballistics. :rollin:
> 
> Welcome back to another season bbj...........I lova ya man (as long as you vote Republican in November that is)
> 
> Kdog


 :beer: glad to see you back kdog. love the humor :thumb: :bop: now, does a .17 h.m.r make for a good coyote rifle  :lol: oh, and yes... i believe a coyote can be called in again after amiss. i'd change things up a bit though


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Dont miss, then we wont have to be going over this


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Miss? That never happens to anyone else, does it? :rollin: But on a serious note, coyotes pretty much have a photographic memory. I know a man who kept one as a pet. Interesting creature. As soon as he (the coyote that is!) was let into the house, he would investigate the premises. If so much as the salt shaker was out of place, he wouldn't rest until he had found it. Animal would have died of insanity in my house! Anyway, here we had a coyote living the easy life with nothing to fear and no need to hunt, yet he still had perfect recollection of everything he encountered. Now take the average coyote in the wild that is constantly on the hunt and always watching over his shoulder. Fire a shot at him and he will remember it till his dying day, which hopefully is the same as when you take the shot!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

pretty sure it wouldn't die of insanity in my house, I'd put my money on lead poisoning.

xdeano


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know how long it is, but coyotes must have memory. Think of your dog. You give a command like sit and it sits (hopefully). Why because it has been conditioned that when that word or action happens, they are supposed to sit. What happens when they do something wrong and you enforce some type of negative response, they tend not to do it again. If you don't reinforce the command, the dog may not respond the same way as their memory starts to fade but it may be there for a very long time.

Now when you call in a coyote, think of it like a command as a coyote responded to something, and now it gets shot at. Just like a dog getting yelled at, or even worse shot at, a coyote associated some bad things with some of the elements potentially including the sound, location, smell, etc. These will stick in that coyotes memory. This doesn't mean that a coyote is now scared of all sounds, just whatever elements it associated with that bad experience. As others have said, different stand location, different sound, and it should do the trick. I have heard of stories where a person called the same exact coyote in 4 days in a row on the same stand, and with the same call. As I have said, it was a story and if true, both the coyote and the caller where not very smart, but they said the coyote had very unique characteristics so they knew it was the same coyote. If true, that is the exception and not the norm, but no matter what they can be called in again. Keep in mind a coyote has many triggers or response points so choose a different trigger such as getting a territorial response vs a hunger response, etc to get them to respond.


----------

